# quelle app ipad pour anotation et prise de note ?



## dolbyEX (6 Novembre 2013)

bonjour 

je viens d'acheter l'ipad air  et viens de commander un stylet bamboo stylus 

j'aimerais avoir des avis sur les app pour prendre des notes avec un stylet 
j'aimerais aussi pouvoir mettre des anotations sur des documents PDF et word ,

que me conseillez-vous ?
j'ai entendu parler de pen ultimate , evernote , notability 

voila j'attends vos avis et retour d'expérience 

merci


----------



## Lauange (6 Novembre 2013)

Pour ma part, j'utilise evernote et je la trouve très pratique. Je fais de la prise de note sans utiliser de stylet. Je trouve pratique le fait de pouvoir récupérer mes notes depuis le site internet.


----------



## dolbyEX (7 Novembre 2013)

bonjour 

merci pour ta réponse 

et avec evernote , tu peux faire des annotations sur des PDF et word ?


----------



## Lauange (7 Novembre 2013)

Non. Pour cela, dirige toi sur l'appli goodreader qui fait cela très bien.


----------



## iChe (23 Novembre 2013)

Mon application favorite est GoodNotes, et en plus, il y a une version gratuite totalement fonctionnelle. J'en parle en détail dans cette video. Sinon, j'ai récemment fait une autre vidéo (en anglais cette fois) où l'on voit brièvement Notes Plus qui est également excellente application de prise de note.


----------

